# Jopo



## Colchonero

En el diccionario de esta casa, no encuentro _jopo _como sinónimo de _tupé_. Sí en otros diccionarios. Mi pregunta es en qué áreas se usa la palabra con ese sentido y, concretamente, si se usa en México y en qué registro.

Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi tierra es desconocida, amigo Colchonero. De hecho, ni siquiera la había leído nunca. ¿Es palabra frecuente en Madrid? Me suena como a argot.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo creo que se usaba para referirse al tupé clásico de los rockeros, ya sabes, tipo Elvis. En fin, esperemos respuestas del Más Allá (del Atlántico)


----------



## alFarrob

También no conozco la palabra, pero dos búsquedas me dieron que jopo = hopo http://es.thefreedictionary.com/jopo
y hopo = copete o mechón de pelo http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=hopo


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Acá en Argentina se usa "jopo", como el de Elvis. Aunque creo que la expresión viene de mucho antes, quizá de principios del siglo XX.

Sin embargo no es sinónimo de _tupé_. _tupé_, acá, es sinónimo de peluquín, bisoñé.

Tenemos también la expresión "del año del jopo" = "del año de maricastaña"


----------



## Argónida

En Andalucía se usa. Y también forma parte de frases hechas como "cogerse del jopo" o "estar de jopo tieso".


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas gracias. Ya creía que me lo había inventado.  

¿Y en México? ¿Se usa allí?


----------



## Lexinauta

El DRAE tampoco da esa acepción de 'jopo'. Pero sí figura la forma 'hopo', que quizá sea más castiza.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Hola Colchonero: 

No puedo hablar en nombre de todos los foreros mexicanos, pero por lo menos yo nunca la he escuchado. Espera otras respuestas de mis paisanos que lo confirmen. 

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

No, Lexi, _hopo _es desconocida, al menos por aquí. La RAE en este caso dispara a tontas y locas. Gracias.

Y gracias también a ti, Juan Miguel, parece que la palabra en cuestión es propia de Argentina.


----------



## swift

Permetireme meter mi cuchara también en este otro hilo tuyo, Colchonero, porque no nos dices lo que te motiva tu consulta. ¿Oíste o leíste esa palabra en alguna parte?


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Te vino un destello de tu (lejana) juventud, cuando gastabas jopo enhiesto y botas de cocodrilo?


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, maldito contexto.  En este caso es que no lo hay. Daba por supuesto, para una cosilla que estaba corrigiendo, que jopo era la palabra habitual en México para describir esos tupés. De pronto dudé, miré en la RAE y en tu querido diccionario de mexicanismos, y vi que estaba equivocado. Debe ser que lo he leído en novelas argentinas y, no sé por qué, lo traspasé a México.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Te vino un destello de tu (lejana) juventud, cuando gastabas jopo enhiesto y botas de cocodrilo?


----------



## Mate

Coincido con Quique. Aquí le decimos jopo a ese mechón de pelo lacio que si quedara sin peinar y fijar caería sobre la frente. 

También pienso que es anterior a la época de Elvis, y me viene a la mente la expresión "peinarse el jopo con gomina", de la época de oro del tango. 

Incluso hay un tango de 1926, Tiempos Viejos, que dice 

_¿Te acordás, hermano? ¡Qué tiempos aquéllos!
Eran otros hombres más hombres los nuestros.
No se conocían cocó ni morfina,
los muchachos de antes no usaban gomina._


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por este lado de México no se conoce jopo, y al tupé se le llama copete.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Debe ser que lo he leído en novelas argentinas y, no sé por qué, lo traspasé a México.


Ya veo. 

En Costa Rica también se llamaría un 'copete': el copete de Elvis, peinarse con copete, acomodarse el copete, quedar con el copete parado, parársele a uno el copete. Ninguna de las otras dos voces, 'hopo' - 'jopo', son usuales en el habla costarricense. De hecho, el cuento de Charles Perrault se conoce como 'Riquete el del copete' —con rima consonante— y no 'Riquete el del hopo' o 'el del jopo'.


----------



## Mate

En el enlace a tupé del DRAE lo da como equivalente a _copete_:

*tupé**.*
(Del fr. _toupet,_ y este del m. or. que _tope_).
*1.* m. *copete* (‖ pelo que se lleva levantado sobre la frente).


Esa última es nuestra definición de _jopo_. 

Para nosotros, un tupé es un peluquín.

_Copete_ se dice poco y nada, por lo general no tanto para referirse a este peinado sino a un montón de otras cosas: copete de gallo (y otras aves), como derivado de _copetudo_ (lunfardo para empingorotado), etc.


----------



## Calambur

Veo que *Quique *y *Mate *dicen que por aquí (Argentina) *tupé *es sinónimo de _peluquín_.
Juro por mis gatas que jamás, pero jamás de los jamases, lo oí con ese sentido, sino con el de _descaro _/ _desvergüenza_.

Estoy de acuerdo en cuanto al significado de _jopo _como sinónimo (más o menos) de _copete_, de copete de pelo (como el mío) -que al de las cacatúas yo no lo llamaría jopo-.


----------



## duvija

Copete, sí, eso es 'jopo'. Palabra bien conocida en Uruguay. Y Carlos Gardel era uruguayo.


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> Juro por mis gatas -¡Hijo, si lo jura por sus gatas tiene que ser verdad!- que jamás, pero jamás de los jamases, lo oí con ese sentido, sino con el de _descaro _/ _desvergüenza_.


A propósito de esta otra acepción de 'tupé', y para que conste la referencia, existe otro hilo: tener el tupé de [+ infinitivo]. Asimismo, existe un hilo sobre copetón/copetudo.


----------



## Colchonero

Janis Joplin said:


> Por este lado de México no se conoce jopo, y al tupé se le llama copete.



Ah, esto me interesa especialmente. De modo que en México, a ese peinado tipo Elvis ¿se lo llama copete? Eso es lo que quería saber. Gracias, Janis.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Colchonero said:


> Ah, esto me interesa especialmente. De modo que en México, a ese peinado tipo Elvis ¿se lo llama copete? Eso es lo que quería saber. Gracias, Janis.



El copete está formado por el cabello de la parte de enfrente de la cabeza y a ese cabello se le puede dar la forma del copete de Elvis.


----------



## Colchonero

Entiendo. El copete es lo que aquí llamamos flequillo. Gracias de nuevo, Janis.


----------



## Mate

Pero flequillo es lo que tiene Moe sobre la frente, ¿o a eso lo llamáis diferente?


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, eso se llama 'pava'.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi memoria, lo de Moe es corte tipo taza. Lo sacaron del jopo es una expres. (lo siento, no tengo tildes y no quiere salir del teclado en ingl.) bien conocida en mis lares, tenga o no tenga jopo la persona: la echaron de un sitio o le rechazaron algo que propuso, etc. Saludos


----------



## duvija

Un jopo caído, es un cerquillo (sí, creo que solamente en Uruguay). Nos estamos refiriendo a la misma parte del cuero cabelludo (qué expresión asquerosa...), o mejor dicho, de los pelos de adelante insertados en el cuero cabelludo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

duvija said:


> Un jopo caído, es un cerquillo (sí, creo que solamente en Uruguay). Nos estamos refiriendo a la misma parte del cuero cabelludo (qué expresión asquerosa...), o mejor dicho, de los pelos de adelante insertados en el cuero cabelludo.



Exacto, un jopo *caído* es un cerquillo, flequillo o como decimos por acá... fleco.  Cuando está *levantado* es un copete.


----------



## duvija

Janis Joplin said:


> Exacto, un jopo *caído* es un cerquillo, flequillo o como decimos por acá... fleco. Cuando está *levantado* es un copete.



Aquí va uno  y otro


----------



## duvija

Uh, el primer enlace funciona pero el segundo se hace el estrecho. No importa, era otra foto de alguien con jopo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas noches:
No me resisto a incluir lo que se entiende por "jopo", en la mayor parte de la Región de Murcia (España), es el rabo/cola del zorro/a.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

PACOALADROQUE said:


> ...en la mayor parte de la Región de Murcia (España), es el rabo/cola del zorro/a.




¡Ah!, no, estimado. Con 8,300 _posts _redonditos (en este momento), vienes aquí y nos rompes a todos el esquema. Eso no está bien, y lo peor es que 
el DUE te da razón:


> *jopo1*
> *1* *m.* Cola lanuda o peluda. 1 Hopo.
> *2* Arg., Chi., Ur. *Tupé.





> *hopo1* (del fr. ant. _hope,_ actual _houppe,_ borla)
> *1* *m.* *Cola lanuda o peluda; como la de la oveja o la de la zorra.
> *2* _*Tupé o *mechón de pelo._


----------



## Birke

PACOALADROQUE said:


> No me resisto a incluir lo que se entiende por "jopo", en la mayor parte de la Región de Murcia (España), es el rabo/cola del zorro/a.



Pues en el norte de la misma Región de Murcia, el jopo no lo llevan sólo las zorras sino también las decentes.  
En esa zona,_ jopo_ es la palabra de más uso para nombrar el pelo recogido detrás del modo más sencillo, lo que en otros sitios se conoce como cola o coleta. Nunca lo entenderíamos como tupé, copete ni moño.


----------



## oa2169

No he hecho sino reírme leyendo todo este hilo. La razón es que en Colombia la palabra "jopo" significa otra cosa: nalgas, trasero, cola, culo.

Entonces me imaginé _jopo caído, jopo parado, que las zorras llevan jopo y las decentes también, jopo engominado, _en fin... 

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

Sólo para completar la lista:

Según el _Diccionario de argot español o lenguaje jergal gitano, delincuente profecional y popular_ (Barcelona, 1906) de Luis Besses _jopo_ es:

¡*Jopo*! _pop_. ¡Fuera de aquí!

*Jopó* _c_. Azadón (*Jopa* _c_. Azada)


Saludos,


----------



## rafacal

Esta no me la van a creer; creo que soy el único colombiano aquí. En mi tierra, le llaman "*jopo*", al "rabo", a "las nalgas" o al "culo" de alguien. "Qué buen jopo tiene esa vieja", "me fuí de jopo", "le patéo el jopo", se diría en Bogotá.
Además, viviendo mas de cuarenta años en California y fuera de mi tierra, nunca había oído la palabra, significando "tupé". Ignorancia mía, a lo mejor, je, je, pues se vé que se más de culos que de pelucas!


----------



## oa2169

rafacal said:


> Esta no me la van a creer; creo que soy el único colombiano aquí. En mi tierra, le llaman "*jopo*", al "rabo", a "las nalgas" o al "culo" de alguien. "Qué buen jopo tiene esa vieja", "me fuí de jopo", "le patéo el jopo", se diría en Bogotá.
> Además, viviendo mas de cuarenta años en California y fuera de mi tierra, nunca había oído la palabra, significando "tupé". Ignorancia mía, a lo mejor, je, je, pues se vé que se más de culos que de pelucas!



No eres el único colombiano. Mira mi post número 35, es idéntico al tuyo.

Un abrazo fuerte. 

Felices fiestas para todos.


----------



## pejeman

Juan Miguel González said:


> Hola Colchonero:
> 
> No puedo hablar en nombre de todos los foreros mexicanos, pero por lo menos yo nunca la he escuchado. Espera otras respuestas de mis paisanos que lo confirmen.
> 
> Saludos



Yo jamás la había escuchado ni visto.


----------



## pejeman

Janis Joplin said:


> Exacto, un jopo *caído* es un cerquillo, flequillo o como decimos por acá... fleco.  Cuando está *levantado* es un copete.


Como el de El Copetes Guajardo, por no hablar del presidente actual.

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...322QWeyoDIDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=644


----------



## Janis Joplin

pejeman said:


> Como el de El Copetes Guajardo, por no hablar del presidente actual.
> 
> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...322QWeyoDIDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=644



Pues sí...

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...d87106223d83475&bpcl=40096503&biw=822&bih=431


----------



## asm

Confirmo casi con años de retraso que *jopo* no se usa en México, ni siquiera se entiende. Llegué a este hilo precisamente porque la definición del diccionario no me sirvió (cola de mucho pelo y culo ). Sé que no debemos meternos en política, pero no puedo resistir. El actual presidente mexicano, Enrique Peña Nieto, es famoso por su peinado. Nosotros decimos que tiene "copete". 



Colchonero said:


> Ah, maldito contexto.  En este caso es que no lo hay. Daba por supuesto, para una cosilla que estaba corrigiendo, que jopo era la palabra habitual en México para describir esos tupés. De pronto dudé, miré en la RAE y en tu querido diccionario de mexicanismos, y vi que estaba equivocado. Debe ser que lo he leído en novelas argentinas y, no sé por qué, lo traspasé a México.


----------



## rafacal

En mi tierra natal, Colombia, se usa jopo, especialmente en las regiones de la costa atlántica, para denotar "culo". En la universidad, en Bogotá, lo oía mucho pues había bastante estudiante costeño. Pero recuerdo oír el término desde tiempo inmemorial, cuando era niño.
Yo creo que hoy en día está bastante generalizado y seguramente se acepta más, como todas las vulgaridades, más no puedo asegurarlo, pues vivo en California hace varias décadas.


----------



## jose david

En la Costa Caribe de Colombia "jopo" significa trasero, culo, nalgas, incluso, ano. Debe ser por asociación con significados como los que registra el DLE: 

jopo

1. m. Cola de mucho pelo.

hopo

2. m. Rabo o cola que tiene mucho pelo o lana, como la de la zorra, la oveja, etc.


----------



## colusa

Hola a todos. Yo también me he reído con esta discusión sobre el jopo. Recuerdo mucho la expresión 'le dieron por el jopo' usada vulgarmente en Colombia para querer decir 'le dieron por el culo'.


----------

